# Fuel pump?



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

here's the deal. sealed the deal on a 08 Brute 750i 159 miles 86 hours..... got it home and rode it once (2 days ago). put it up in my garage, and now it runs like crap. when i get to about 25 mph, and "goose" on the throttle, it starts back-firing, spitting and sputtering. since then, i have done a complete tune up on it (spark plugs, air filter, oil filter and oil....you get the idea). I was told by the dealership that the fuel pump is going out. right now, with Christmas here, I cannot afford to just jump out there and spend $511 on a new fuel pump. needless to say, wifey is NOT a happy camper. where/what do you reccomend?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure the bike is not in limp mode?

hondarecoveryman had an idea to fix the 08 pump for like 100 bucks. 
im glad you reminded me i wanted to see how that turned out!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes the screen on the pump intake gets plugged with stuff....especialy if the previous owner didn't take the proper precautions before taking it into deep muddy water. I would be real tempted to pull the pump out of the tank (looks pretty easy) and take a good look. Although, if there was stuff on it, you would have to clean-out the tank after cleaning the screen off.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

there are only maybe 3 bolts holding the fuel tank and shroud on. pull the rear fender and slide the whole tank out clean the top, remove pump and clean it really well. try and push fuel through the supply port backwards. mine did the same and i had to replace it but its worth a shot.
you can match it up with a car. take it to your local parts dealer and they can look up the serial and match it. its only about 150 or so, i cant remember.
there is a post on here with the cross part number i think.
mine just went out one day after i shut it off to chat with some friends and i had to limp it back to the truck.
good luck.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Are you sure the bike is not in limp mode?
> 
> hondarecoveryman had an idea to fix the 08 pump for like 100 bucks.
> im glad you reminded me i wanted to see how that turned out!


what do you mean "limp mode"??? I hve never heard of that...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

policebrute750 said:


> there are only maybe 3 bolts holding the fuel tank and shroud on. pull the rear fender and slide the whole tank out clean the top, remove pump and clean it really well. try and push fuel through the supply port backwards. mine did the same and i had to replace it but its worth a shot.
> you can match it up with a car. take it to your local parts dealer and they can look up the serial and match it. its only about 150 or so, i cant remember.
> there is a post on here with the cross part number i think.
> mine just went out one day after i shut it off to chat with some friends and i had to limp it back to the truck.
> good luck.


man, thats good news to hear......thanks so much. I will try to do a "reverse flow" on it and see if that helps and clean that tank out. 150 is so much better than what the dealership charges, hopefully that will work out......


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> what do you mean "limp mode"??? I hve never heard of that...



Nevermind, like limping home.....lol I got it....


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

limp mode is where there is something wrong with the electronics and the fi light flashes and the computer shuts the motor down yet still allowing it to run.
become a member and down load the repair manual for it. it will explain alot of details


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

policebrute750 said:


> limp mode is where there is something wrong with the electronics and the fi light flashes and the computer shuts the motor down yet still allowing it to run.
> become a member and down load the repair manual for it. it will explain alot of details



I ordered the repair manual and it should be here within the next few days. I didn't see any light flashing when it was turned on or running. Thanks for your input......


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Look at the dash with the bike running. If the belt light is slowly flashing or 2wd/4wd is flashing you might be a *******...j/k. You might be in limp mode. You'll need to do a belt reset which is explained in the manual.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd try the auto parts store first.. I always get stuff like that and interchange them.. I think I saw your posting on craigs list looking for a fuel pump too? hmm..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> here's the deal. sealed the deal on a 08 Brute 750i 159 miles 86 hours..... got it home and rode it once (2 days ago). put it up in my garage, and now it runs like crap. when i get to about 25 mph, and "goose" on the throttle, it starts back-firing, spitting and sputtering. since then, i have done a complete tune up on it (spark plugs, air filter, oil filter and oil....you get the idea). I was told by the dealership that the fuel pump is going out. right now, with Christmas here, I cannot afford to just jump out there and spend $511 on a new fuel pump. needless to say, wifey is NOT a happy camper. where/what do you reccomend?



BTW......I only gave $4400 for this bike, could this be the reason why? Wonder if there are other "problems" that I don't know about?? Oh well, for the money, I think I got one hell of a deal......IDK of any other place that you can get an 08 Brute 750i for that price.


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

i would go with 1bigforeman before you go any further !


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> I'd try the auto parts store first.. I always get stuff like that and interchange them.. I think I saw your posting on craigs list looking for a fuel pump too? hmm..


yeah I got a posting on craigs list...loking for something that i'm NOT sure of that i need...I really appreciate the warm welcome to this forum and all the guidance I have been given.....thanks to everyone...:bigok:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

figures, that darn manual i have ordered is now in BACK ORDER status as of 10 min ago. I will start tearing it apart tomorrow after I get home from work at 6am. Hopefully by noon I should come to some sort of conclusion about whats going on with it. I will keep yall posted, also will try to post more pics as soon as I can. Mods on the way, I CAN'T wait!!!!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

FYI, you can download the manual here and get to it instantly. PM Polaris425 for details.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks.....appreciate the offer. I will jsut stick it out and wait for mine to arrive. I might go to ebay and get another one, maybe on disk......I'll sell the other one if I ever get it in......


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> BTW......I only gave $4400 for this bike, could this be the reason why? Wonder if there are other "problems" that I don't know about?? Oh well, for the money, I think I got one hell of a deal......IDK of any other place that you can get an 08 Brute 750i for that price.


Sounds like a good deal to me. let us know how it all goes.. i'm curious. Might have to get a few of the east texas guys to go ride sometime


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me. let us know how it all goes.. i'm curious. Might have to get a few of the east texas guys to go ride sometime


Come on, we ride mostly at River Run just out on Frankston/Jacksonville. Depends on how you come into the park. We have yeary passes and could think of no other place to ride. National Graphic Is out there doing a documentary for the best 5 AVT parks in Texas. I cannot believe Mud Creek (host of Mud Nationals and Muddy Graw) was not even considered....WOW!!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> Come on, we ride mostly at River Run just out on Frankston/Jacksonville. Depends on how you come into the park. We have yeary passes and could think of no other place to ride. National Graphic Is out there doing a documentary for the best 5 AVT parks in Texas. I cannot believe Mud Creek (host of Mud Nationals and Muddy Graw) was not even considered....WOW!!!!


 
If you ride river run much, I'd be highly suprised if I havent seen you a time or two out their. I couldn't count the times i've been their. I live 10 miles from the park, and it's one of my favorite ones.. One of the best.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey brutally muddin i called you... man forget buying that dang manual and become a member and u will have access to manuals for all kinds of 4 wheelers ... call me back i will try to help you...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

$9.00 via paypal and about 5 minutes of your time and you could be looking at your manual from here. If ya want it on disk, well umm burn it on a disk. LOL


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> If you ride river run much, I'd be highly suprised if I havent seen you a time or two out their. I couldn't count the times i've been their. I live 10 miles from the park, and it's one of my favorite ones.. One of the best.



prolly did see you, i used to ride a black 500 foreman.....we used to go about every weekend out there.......until it flooded a few months ago. you need to give me a holler next time yall go, maybe we can meet up out there, if i dont have to work.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> hey brutally muddin i called you... man forget buying that dang manual and become a member and u will have access to manuals for all kinds of 4 wheelers ... call me back i will try to help you...


i just got your message.......i'll try to call you tonight when i'm on my way to work. maybe we can chat it up a bit.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> prolly did see you, i used to ride a black 500 foreman.....we used to go about every weekend out there.......until it flooded a few months ago. you need to give me a holler next time yall go, maybe we can meet up out there, if i dont have to work.


Ah, if you did see me, I would've been on a yellow rincon 650. I went out their when it was flooded and got into some deep stuff, it was bad. I Recently upgraded to a 09 brute, yet to take it out to river run.. Just got some 28/12/12 silvers guess i'll go out their see what kinda stuff i can break. Heh


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> Look at the dash with the bike running. If the belt light is slowly flashing or 2wd/4wd is flashing you might be a *******...j/k. You might be in limp mode. You'll need to do a belt reset which is explained in the manual.


 
I did this today.....NOTHING flashing anywhere. tried to run the hell out of it, btu that didnt work......baa-baa...pow, spitting and sputtering....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

THANK GOD.....I found that I had water in my gas tank. To ease the recovery and to be 100% sure there was nothing else in that tank (trash, sticks, mud, sand, etc etc etc), I decided to remove the gas tank and clean it out. Little to my dismay, did I know that the fuel line was cracked coming out of the fuel pump right past that 90 on the top (that plastic peice). Got all 3 bolts removed and wiring harness removed. As soon as I touched the fuel line to disconnect it, IT BROKE OFF,ya know the one, that plastic nipple that the fuel line slips on. I totally freaked out at this point, by the time I was done.....my garage looked like a tornado hit it.
I called around to several kawi places, people i know, ATV salvage yards and friends of friends of friends, I could NOT locate a new fuel pump. The dealership wants $511 for a new one, I just don't have that kind of money right now with Christmas season and all the holidays going on. 
I have done my homework on this. Have gone to EVERY auto parts store. EVERYONE reccomended to use JB weld until I can get the money saved to buy a new fuel pump or find one second hand. So, for now, I have my "rig" on there in hopes that after everything is "set-up" it will work like it should.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

TODAY will be the "BIG TEST".....going to put gas in it and crank this beast up!! We'll see how things go.........


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

.... Awaiting results


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, mate, how'd it work out?


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel your pain. I had the same thing happen to mine. Turned out to be trash in the tank and pump screen. Hope it works out for you, they wanted $600 for a new pump where im at.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

How did it go


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

IT'S DEAD!!!!!!!!!! No fuel getting to the fuel injection system. I am thinking in car terms here....don't have have to "bleed the air" out of the fuel line and injectors?? That's the ONLY thing I can think of why I'm NOT getting fuel. :flames:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Is it possible that a relay is bad? if so, how do I test it and where is it located???? I have no power going to the fuel pump.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's a fuel pump relay pictured here. it's letter *C*


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> there's a fuel pump relay pictured here. it's letter *C*


Checked that out......NOT it. I wish there was a solution to this, without having to replace the fuel pump. It really don't seem that way. Switched "b" and "C", according to your diagram. Thanks, for the info.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Check fuses.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

drtj said:


> Check fuses.



Replaced ALL fuses in fuse box. Have a new fuse box on order, should be here next week.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

If it was me, I would Just get out a multi meter, and find out where you have power and where you don't going to the fuel pump. Might not need a new fuse box after all..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> If it was me, I would Just get out a multi meter, and find out where you have power and where you don't going to the fuel pump. Might not need a new fuse box after all..



had to order a new fuse box......the lid was cracked and broken. it would not stay attached to the fuse holder. you cannot just order the lid to it.....that sux....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> there's a fuel pump relay pictured here. it's letter *C*


ty for this


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> there's a fuel pump relay pictured here. it's letter *C*


 thanks for this


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

tell me your bike is not this clean? hahaha mine is horrible


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Craw,
Have you applied the 12 VDC directly to the fuel pump connector?
There should be 4 pins on there; 2 for the dc motor and 2 for the fuel level sensor.

Apply 12V to the two pins CLOSER to the plastic fitting (fuel outlet). As you are sitting on the quad, it will the two LEFT ones.

> (+) to the pin in the rear.
> (-) to the pin in the front.

This is just testing ONLY so the voltage polarity shouldn't really mater but just in case... If the dc motor is alive, it will still spin either way. If you hear the wheezing sound from the dc motor, obviously, it is working. But it doesn't mean that your quad will run good. The reason is because the filters(s) in the fuel pump might be clogged up producing not enough psi/gpm.


----------



## 1st brute 2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm having the same problems with my brute it only go 26mph now give it gas it spits spudders then backfires


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

1st brute 2010 said:


> I'm having the same problems with my brute it only go 26mph now give it gas it spits spudders then backfires


 Yours is dropping fuel pressure... been there before


----------



## 1st brute 2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is it doing it? N what will fix it?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It was a bad fuel pump housing on the one I fixed for a guy , It would idle and rev fine but at 25-28 mph it just fell on its face . after a long process of eleminaton I discovered a crack in one of the fuel chambers , after letting the housing dry out several days  I got the crack sealed up with a soldering iron .


----------



## 1st brute 2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think ima let gotgear get it fixed with my warranty


----------

